# Does anyone restore planes?



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

I have three Stanley planes, a no 4, 5, and 6 that I bought from ebay. They all appear to be complete, but need a tune up/refurbish for sure. Would anyone here be interested in fixing them up for me? I can ship them to you and pay a fair price, not sure what that would be yet. I would assume someone who has done these before would know about how long it will take them to fix them up. You can respond here or PM me and we can discuss this further.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you have pics?

Quite honestly myslef or others here could do it. I have recently started restoring planes and selling them or keeping them for myself.

Is there a reason why you can't/don't want to do it yourself? There are lots of threads here that show restores.

David Paine got me started on the hobby.

Here is a thread I did for my first plane restore:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/first-time-restoring-plane-50249/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A number of plane restoration threads in this forum, some by myself, some by others. Look back at these threads so you can get a feel for a restoration.

This is one of my threads, including a lot of the details.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/plane-restore-round-4-a-48338/

Most people do restorations of plane which they purchase.

Mengtian mentioned I got him into plane restorations.

TimeTestedTools, FireMedic, Gideon have done a lot of plane restorations, but normally for planes they have purchased.

I have a 3, 4, 5, 6 and 8 in my restoration queue. Some require more work than others.

Pictures will help us determine how much effort in a restoration.

If the planes just need a cleanup and tuning I may be willing to do this for you.


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

I will get a few pictures of each plane and post them in the next day or two. Honestly, I can take them apart, clean and paint them but my time is stretched SO thin right now. We have an 8 month old baby, I work 50 hours a week minimum so the time I have to spend doing any of my hobbies is very limited. I would rather use the tools than get them in usable condition if you know what I mean.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

You might want to check with your local WoodCraft, if you have one: the one in Springfield, MA had a guy who restored planes for a hobby, and yours might have someone similar. I went to a plane rehab seminar he did, and he said if we found one that needed tuning he could do it cheap, since he did it for fun.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MrElliott1982 said:


> I will get a few pictures of each plane and post them in the next day or two. Honestly, I can take them apart, clean and paint them but my time is stretched SO thin right now. We have an 8 month old baby, I work 50 hours a week minimum so the time I have to spend doing any of my hobbies is very limited. I would rather use the tools than get them in usable condition if you know what I mean.


I understand your situation.

I restore planes as a hobby. 

If you had stated one plane I may have been willing to take this one sight unseen. Since you have 3 planes, I think anyone would want to see some pictures to better understand the commitment this requires.

I do not keep track of how long each restoration takes. They are typically different.

It is easy to spend 1 - 2 hours on what appears to be a simple step. I have spent an hour just working on removing rusted screws or nuts.


----------



## done hot (Feb 15, 2012)

I've restored a few myself including a couple #4's and a #5 and would love to help you out. I'll keep checking back for the pictures your are going to post.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dknecht said:


> I've restored a few myself including a couple #4's and a #5 and would love to help you out. I'll keep checking back for the pictures your are going to post.


Please take a moment to visit the Introductions section and introduce yourself, and let me be the first to say welcome to the forum dknecht.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I have some basic restoration prices posted in my site, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/

Welcome to woodworkingtalk.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> We have an 8 month old baby, I work 50 hours a week minimum so the time I have to spend doing any of my hobbies is very limited.


Don't worry, it gets WORSE as they get older.

But by the time they are around 8 years old or so and start playing video games and stop being interested in what daddy has to say anyway, then you will have a little more time to work on stuff.

That's just about the time that you WISH your children took up more of your time.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave does a fine job, ive seen his work.


----------

